# Aria Maltese has a 7 month old female puppy



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello - 
I was just emailing w/Heidi and she has a 7 month old girl - "Ashby" that she would like to place. She was holding her for show:
A quote:
"Ashby...she is gorgeous and has been held for show, but I don't think I will get to show her until next Spring, so it is better that I place her."

I thought I'd check and see if anyone was interested - since I'm too poor to take on another puppy this year.









here's the link to Ashby's photo - and Heidi's contact info.
http://www.ariamaltese.com/ourmaltese/ashby.html

I'm just passing the word on for Heidi - She's super sweet and her Maltese are just wonderful in my opinion...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH - Heidi also has an older boy puppy out of Eva.
http://www.ariamaltese.com/ourmaltese/eva.html

I thought he had gone to another family but turns out they wanted a younger puppy, she just told me that she still had him.

enjoy looking at her Maltese website - and her Maltese have the sweetest faces and temperment and are real loves. I would take them all if I could!

Heidi also has a 14 week old female available - but some folks are coming to look her over this weekend ($2500)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a wonderful opportunity for someone!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What a pretty little girl! Someone would be very lucky to get her for sure.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Darn you! *shakes fist* 

I want Ashby. 

I can't have her though *sniffs*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I know she's a looker!! I don't know if anyone wants a show maltese - but this might be the perfect opportunity - BUT I have *no idea* if Heidi is interested in selling pups for show.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That little Eva is a doll. I hope he finds a nice home soon.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Darn you! *shakes fist*
> 
> I want Ashby.
> 
> I can't have her though *sniffs*[/B]



I know - I want her toooooo!!! but I don't know what is cheaper than ramen to eat right now.... 
good thing I have all those fruit trees and grape vines in the back yard.







or we'd be starving. ha ha

I think my cocker spaniel would pack her bags for sure..I know the teenager would..


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh why did i even look...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is a doll baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know stupid question, but how much is she? she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I know stupid question, but how much is she? she is BEAUTIFUL[/B]



I didn't ask!! I was afraid it might be affordable.... my daughter doesn't need me to pay for college









Heidi would be happy to let you know I'm sure..just send her an email.


----------

